# Door Speaker Sizes & Reverse Camera Input



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi Lugo. Thats Strange. 

I have the SRi-v Australian car Manufactured October 2013 MY14 and it has the reverse camera as standard. Was it not supplied to you originally?

The mylink if it has the satnav should also have the reverse ability. (I think) 

I have been looking around for a proper service manual but cant locate anything for this car. Do you have any clues?



Minsik 


Sydney, NSW



​


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

GMH want you to pay for access to the service manuals, it is available at ACDelco TDS, which, if you click on the right place gets you here: https://www.acdelcotds.com/acdelcohttps://www.acdelcotds.com/acdelco/action/subscribehome/action/subscribe, which allows you to subscribe to the service information for:
3 Days $20
1 Month $150
1 Year $1200

Note that the costs are USD, not AUD.

I paid my 20 back when the USD was lower than the AUD, and proceeded to print out large amounts of what I was interested in - 3 days in front of the computer is just another Death March, you know? 

You may be able to find copies of the Dealer Service DVD, somewhere, but dealers are not supposed to sell them - maybe if you cosied up to a dealer they'd supply you with one?


----------



## Lugo (May 15, 2013)

Minsik, I have an MY13 SRi-V, which is the model before the MyLink system. Doesn't come with a camera. Might ask at my local dealership, they may well know.

Any hinks on speaker sizes? Surely someone on here has changed their front speakers?


----------

